# Airport Extreme, Freebox v5 et réseau interne



## pepes003 (10 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Mon switch c'est bien passé. Je suis un utilisateur enthousiaste de Mac OS et iOS4. Tellement enthousiaste, que je me suis pris une Airport Extreme pour gérer mon réseau perso.

Mais j'ai un soucis de configuration... Au bout d'une semaine de recherche dans mon coin sans trouver la solution, je vous demande aujourd'hui un coup de main svp.

Tout d'abord, voici un schéma de mon installation actuelle :







Comme vous le noté, j'ai :

*- Une Freebox v5 *_(modem)_ : connectée à la prise tel
*- Une Freebox HD*_ (boitier TV) _: connectée au modem Freebox par cordon CAT6

*- Une Airport Extreme* _(dernière rev.)_ : connectée au modem Freebox par cordon CAT6

*- Un NAS Synology 210j :* connecté à l'Airport Extreme par cordon CAT6
*- Un PC sous Windows 7 dédié 3D : *connecté à l'Airport Extreme par cordon CAT6
*- Un disque dur 1.5To USB 2.0/FW800 :* connecté par cordon USB à l'Airport Extreme pour les sauvegardes TM)

*- Une PS3 :* connecté à l'Airport Extreme par WiFi b/g
*- Un MacBookPro 13" 2010 :* connecté à l'Airport Extreme par WiFi n
*- Un MacBook unibody Alu 13" 2008 : *connecté à l'Airport Extreme par WiFi n (possible ?)
*- 2 iPhone 4 : *connectés à l'Airport Extreme par WiFi n (possible ?)



*Mon problème : je rame sévère avec la documentation d'origine de l'Airport Extreme*

En faite, j'aimerai :

- Configurer la Freebox pour qu'elle ouvre TOUS ses ports sur une IP fixe (192.168.1.5 par ex.) : j'ai lu que le mode DMZ le faisait, j'ai donc attribué dans le menu de gestion de ma Freebox l'adresse 192.168.1.5 comme DMZ et l'IP 192.168.1.1 pour la Freebox (modem)
- Attribuer en DHCP de la Freebox, qu'une petite plage 192.168.1.3 à 192.168.1.4 pour donner l'IP 192.168.1.3 à la Freebox HD et 192.168.1.5 à l'Airport Extreme (mode DMZ)
- Configurer l'Airport Extreme ainsi :
   * IP de l'Airport E. : 192.168.1.5
   * plage d'IP attribuée par l'Airport E. : 192.168.2.1 à 192.168.2.100 (pour les connexions privés par code WPA2)
   * plage d'IP attribuée par l'Airport E. : 192.168.3.1 à 192.168.3.100 (pour les connexions public par code WEP en réseau caché)

Mais je n'y arrive pas...

Quand je me met en mode "pont", l'adressage est aléatoire. (je n'ai la main sur rien)
Quand je me met en mode "attribution DHCP par IP...", plus rien ne fonctionne et l'Airport Extreme disparait de l'utilitaire Airport Extreme et je dois faire un  reset/reboot

Comprenez-vous le câblage / la configuration désirés ?
Le but étant de me servir de la Freebox juste comme un modem, et que l'Airport Extreme centralise TOUT :
via USB : faire comme une TC (Time Capsule)
via Cordon CAT : transfert de gros fichiers (entre PS3, NAS, et PC)
via WiFi n : réseau privé pour surf internet / dl
via Wifi b/g : réseau public pour iPhone et mes invités ayant un PC


Merci de m'avoir lu jusqu'au bout  et m'aider à configurer tout ça


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Août 2010)

il te faut donner a tes reseau un adressage différent  voir là http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/airport-extreme-reseau-dinvites-et-internet-375721.html ou là 

il te faut une série en 192.168.X.X et l'autre en reseau invité en 10.0.X.X   et cela en IP fixe

RQ: je peux même pas te faire des capture d'écran... ma borne airport extreme neuve ( 1 mois) vient de claquer  j'avis fais une petit video pour valdimok... et j'ai virer celle-ci hier...  c'est con!


----------



## pepes003 (10 Août 2010)

Je viens de lire ton topic, et tu avais la même problèmatique que moi.

Arfff pour la vidéo, sincèrement, pourrais-tu me filer un p'tit coup de main stp ?

Car si j'ai bien compris, il faut ignorer le problème Double NAT rendu par l'AE, passer le masque de sous-réseau à 255.255.255.0 (et non 255.255.0.0) et indiquer les DNS de notre FAI.
Par contre, fini le mode "pont" ? je peux me mettre en DHCP par attribution d'IP ?
(désolé, c'est confus... Exactement comme dans ma tête depuis l'achat de l'AE)

Voilà une capture de ma configuration Freebox :


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Août 2010)

j'ai résolu le problème dans mon cas  le truc c'est aue là j'ai ma borne qui à claqué donc je peux pas te refaire la video de config ni meme des captures d'écran

Ce qu'il te faut faire c'est crer ton reseau wifi avec IP fixe 192.168.... et pour le reseau invité choisir un autre reseau et pas 192.168...  mais 10.0.0 ...   ensuite tu lui mets que tu veux etre en mode NAT ( tu lui fait ignorer à une question) et ensuite la LED va redevenir verte et tu aura deux réseaux

Je pourrais t'aider dans 15 jours .. j'aurais une nouvelle borne ( ma boutique est fermée... vacances )


----------



## pepes003 (10 Août 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> j'ai résolu le problème dans mon cas  le truc c'est aue là j'ai ma borne qui à claqué donc je peux pas te refaire la video de config ni meme des captures d'écran
> 
> *Ce qu'il te faut faire c'est crer ton reseau wifi avec IP fixe 192.168.... e*t pour le reseau invité choisir un autre reseau et pas 192.168...  mais 10.0.0 ...   ensuite tu lui mets que tu veux etre en mode NAT ( tu lui fait ignorer à une question) et ensuite la LED va redevenir verte et tu aura deux réseaux
> 
> Je pourrais t'aider dans 15 jours .. j'aurais une nouvelle borne ( ma boutique est fermée... vacances )



Je ne sais pas comment faire...


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Août 2010)

bon , je te tiens au jus, je pars dans une boutique apple, j'ai téléphoné à priori je peux avoir une autre borne.

Donc je te tiens au jus dès que j'ai ma borne...  

C'est vrai que c'est complexe ce paramétrage, j'y ai passé un bon moment vant de pigé le truc...


----------



## pepes003 (10 Août 2010)

ça marche, merci l'ami pour ton aide


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Août 2010)

bon j'aurais une borne dans quelques jours, ils ont mis en route le programme d'échange


----------



## pepes003 (11 Août 2010)

je compatis lepetitpiero.

Bon, du nouveau pour ma part, j'arrive à faire fonctionner tout mon petit monde, mais ça me va pas encore.

Tout d'abord, mes réglages :

*Freebox :*






*Airport Extreme :*





















Comme je le disais, ça fonctionne :
- je peux partager mes données de mon NAS par WiFi ou cordon
- Je partage mon imprimante
- j'accède à mon HDD Externe pour sauvegarde TM
Bref, ça roule.

Ça roule, sauf que :
1) je pige pas, l'IP de ma AE est bien 192.168.1.5 ?

2) J'ai attribué l'adresse 192.168.1.5 sur la Freebox comme IP DMZ : cela signifie bien que l'AE est en "direct" sur le web : sans aucun filtrage / blocage de port de ma Freebox ?

3) j'aurais aimé attribuer plusieurs types d'adresses, comme ceci :
- Privé : 192.168.2.1 à 192.168.2.100
- Public : 192.168.3.1 à 192.168.3.100
Est-ce possible ? Si oui je n'y arrive pas, car dans le dernier print écran, l'AE me laisse pas le choix... L'IP doit obligatoirement commencer par 192.168.1.x
Comment adresser des IP pour users public ?

4) Dois-je entrer quelque chose dans "nom de domaine", car comme mentionné plus haut, j'ai aussi un PC sous Windows 7 connecté à mon AE

Merci par avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2010)

Le forum "Périphériques", c'est pour les problèmes "matériels", là, ton problème, c'est de la "configuration réseau", tu n'es pas dans le bon forum. On déménage.


----------



## pepes003 (11 Août 2010)

Au temps pour moi.

Y a-t-il ici des experts en configuration d'AE ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Août 2010)

voici comment configurer ta borne pour avoir deux réseaux wifi et qui ne soient pas en conflit 

RQ: tu devras confirmer par un oui à propos du NAT ( cliquer sur ignorer ) vers la fin de la manip


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Août 2010)

la suite

apr!s les bornes tu dois mettre à jour chacun de tes ordis au niveau de leur paramètre réseau


----------

